# Music to Spar by



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 13, 2002)

I found this and thought, hey..its perfect!
Music to Spar by File is MP3 format, 1.75MB

:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 13, 2002)

Very Nice,

I liked it. Kaith Will this be available the next time I am out that way???

Rich
:rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 13, 2002)

Maybe.  We'll see if I remember to burn it to cd this week.


----------



## ace (Oct 16, 2002)

Not Bad.

I Prefer Metal


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 16, 2002)

Major Flash Back!!

That's from Star Trek the original series.  When ever Captain James Tiberius Kirk would get into some combat this music would play in the background. 

I'm thinking specifically the big fight between Kirk and Spock on Vulcan, when Spock had his 7 year itch to find a mate, and the girl Vulcan said Kirk would have to fight him if Spock wanted her.

 Double Whoa!!!  How'd I remember that???  To much time wasted in front of the Telly.  

Dot "I am not a Trekie" Kelly


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *Major Flash Back!!
> 
> ...



Dot,

Do you know how long a Vulcan lives? You Trekkie in hiding.

I thought of the same episode also.  

Rich


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 16, 2002)

Theres a Kirk/Spock 'love' file floating around.... I always thought that music shoulda been the back ground....


Its great.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> *Dot,
> 
> Do you know how long a Vulcan lives?  *



Sounds like the begining of a Joke so I'll bite.  

_No Rich, How long DO Vulcans live?_  

And regardless of the answer, every 7 years is still a LONGGGGG time.  :rofl: 

Dot


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 16, 2002)

Shhhh..... Rich is part Vulcan.....  :rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Shhhh..... Rich is part Vulcan.....  :rofl: *





Oh?  It's true?  I thought it was only a rumour.  
Well that explains a LOT!!!

:boing2: :boing1: :boing2:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 16, 2002)

Some AC/DC works great.
Bob


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *Sounds like the begining of a Joke so I'll bite.
> 
> ...



The Average Vulcan can live over 250 years.
Spock being half Vulcan was expected to live about 150 to 175 years.  

And Yes, seven (7) Years is a real long time.   

Oh Well. :shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Shhhh..... Rich is part Vulcan.....  :rofl: *



Kaith,

Stop giving away all my personal secrets. Now everyone will know how long, ...,

Aw Heck I cannot win . :shrug: 


Rich


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Rumour? Rumour?

I wish I was getting that much action .  

 

Rich

PS: Kaith I am not seven (7) feet tall (* See post below. I jsut love the edit button *)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 17, 2002)

Rich is 7ft tall.... built like a linebacker... I'll let the ladies figure out how long......

:rofl:


----------



## ace (Oct 18, 2002)

#1 Skid Row  ( Sebastian Bach )
#2 Linkin Park
#3 Limp Bizkit
#4 Biohazard
#5 Kiss!!!
#6 Motley Crue
#7 White Zombie
#8 Pantera
#9 Ozzy
#10 Slaughter
:yinyang: 
Can't Get no Kick if U got no Soul
:CTF: :CTF: :CTF: :CTF:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 18, 2002)

This guys and bunch of other bands like them, is what cause the death of metal bands. I would have to have AC/DC in there. Old OZZY the new stuff sucks.
Bob


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 18, 2002)

Ac/DC?  Ozzy?  EWWWWWWWW

Man old rock is god awful.  

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 18, 2002)

That's what I thought about the new stuff (crap). Please tell me your not into NYSC, Backstreet Boys,etc:rofl: 
Bob


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 18, 2002)

OMG DO NOT KNOCK BACKSTREET BOYS THEY ARE MY GODS!!

uhm no......

My idea of genius at work is Nine inch nails, Marylin Manson, Korn, some Slipknot is great the rest stinks, System of a Down.... relatively newer artists in the Hard rock to Hardcore vein.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 18, 2002)

Since the days of the great bands are gone (70's & 80's) Here are a few new bands that I can remember that I like.
Creed
NickleBack
Offspring
Puddle of Mudd
There are few other songs but don't know who they are.
Bob


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 18, 2002)

Ya those bands are alright.....I prefer a heavier sound myself.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Roland (Oct 18, 2002)

but ENYA always works for me.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 18, 2002)

Ok now that is just plain wrong!  What kind of weirdo can kick the crap out of someone listening to soft nice music like Enya?  OMG you are one sick mofa'ka.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Eraser (Oct 21, 2002)

HEY!!!

I thought that the ultamite sparring song was the theme to Mortal Kombat??????????????????

hehehe
(geez im gonna get some flack for that post )


----------



## ace (Oct 23, 2002)

Just the band wagon broke
& most fell off

Slaughter is still alive & Kicken

I love my Metal------------------------------------------------------------------

All of it From Deth to Cheese hair bands

If the toon Kicks Asss
then i crank it

Grab that dial Turn that S.O.B.

The nobe will break


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 23, 2002)

Spar to the Sakuhachi, the Japanese meditation flute.  Not only do you get that "Taste of Asia" feeling, but if you can stay sharp playing music that causes most to fall asleep, you know you're ready for action.

And alternatively, if there's some kind of music you just despise (mine tend to be those in the "girl, you know you got it going ooooooooooon, baaaabbeeee, yeah, giiiiiiirl, you know you just so flllllllllly,  baaaaabbeeee,") spar to that.  It'll help you work on that killer instinct.
:asian:


----------



## Blackdragon (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eraser _
> 
> *HEY!!!
> 
> ...



 Lol! Hey, I 've used  it in sparring before. Man, that song makes you want to kill someone! Seriously!(lol).
  Anyway, I prefer techno, some metal, and even Enigma. Enigma is good meditative music.
 Speaking of techno, I've got the Blade song going RIGHT NOW.


----------

